# v-plows



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

i love v plows!


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

*v plowss*

1999 6.5 3500 1 ton, 2007 fisher 8.6 xtreme V SS


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Those plow lights look wicked high? looks like they are right in your line of sight?

Nice truck though..


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking set up


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

Maleko;1196925 said:


> Those plow lights look wicked high? looks like they are right in your line of sight?
> 
> Nice truck though..


that was my first thought as well.... but sometimes i wish mine were higher when the blade is up.

looks good!


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i love v plows...too bad i have a strait blade lol


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

heres my rig....... hey needmoresnow were in central ohio are you???


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

I am in Marion


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

Maleko;1196925 said:


> Those plow lights look wicked high? looks like they are right in your line of sight?
> 
> Nice truck though..


they are pretty high but after the first couple storms i dont even relize it anymore and now it doesnt even bother me, but at fist i was goin to but the old fisher lights on it cuz the new ones are so big and my chevy is not so big! lol but thank you!


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

PlatinumService;1197351 said:


> that was my first thought as well.... but sometimes i wish mine were higher when the blade is up.
> 
> looks good!


thanks yea when the blade is up they are great and that pic makes em look a lil higher then they are but it works for me and i love my plow and thanks again!Thumbs Up


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

*another pic of my v*

i love v plows! how about you!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice looking, how does your truck handle the weight of that plow? I have the same truck but with a fisher 8.5ft straight and its prety heavy,


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

nice looking truck & rims, that 454 must haul a$$


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

ill play 








and here is a side view


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

becpropertymain;1198187 said:


> ill play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that truck looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

First truck that I have ever seen with stacks and a toolbox that can actually pull it off. Nice rig


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice truck!!:salute:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice trucks guys!! 

Quick question for you V-plow owners...how did you decide on the size of the blade? I would like to purchase a V this summer but am not sure whether to go with a 9'2 or 8'2 blade. I will be doing parking lots only with the truck. 

Not trying to hi-jack but this seems to be the best place to ask this question considering everyone posting in here has V's. Thanks guys!!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

BlueRam2500;1198355 said:


> Nice trucks guys!!
> 
> Quick question for you V-plow owners...how did you decide on the size of the blade? I would like to purchase a V this summer but am not sure whether to go with a 9'2 or 8'2 blade. I will be doing parking lots only with the truck.
> 
> Not trying to hi-jack but this seems to be the best place to ask this question considering everyone posting in here has V's. Thanks guys!!


Ask your gfriend if bigger is better.


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

TremblaySNOW;1198084 said:


> nice looking truck & rims, that 454 must haul a$$


o she sags quit a bit but i have a solution on the horizon! but she holds it well and pushes snow fine a have never had a problem with my 6.5 pushing snow or towing just not the fastest. but thanks and best of luck to you this 2011


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

KMBertog;1198296 said:


> that truck looks awesome!!!!


that is one sweet looking money making toy you got there! good for you.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

dieseld;1198574 said:


> Ask your gfriend if bigger is better.


If she's to small, then no. Depends on how much weight the front end will take. Or, how deep she is.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

dieseld;1198574 said:


> Ask your gfriend if bigger is better.


Wow that is really mature.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

PowersTree;1198730 said:


> If she's to small, then no. Depends on how much weight the front end will take. Or, how deep she is.


Very true, but a lot of us try to go as big(deep) as we can. Enough though, I am hurting Blue Rams feelings.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Your not hurting anyone's feelings. I can take a joke, trust me.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

here you go


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice trucks guys


----------



## WhiteOut2500 (Jan 2, 2009)

I need to get rid of my straight blade and get V.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

BlueRam2500;1198355 said:


> Nice trucks guys!!
> 
> Quick question for you V-plow owners...how did you decide on the size of the blade? I would like to purchase a V this summer but am not sure whether to go with a 9'2 or 8'2 blade. I will be doing parking lots only with the truck.
> 
> Not trying to hi-jack but this seems to be the best place to ask this question considering everyone posting in here has V's. Thanks guys!!


I would go with the 9'2 if your doing mainly parking lots


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

WhiteOut2500;1199987 said:


> I need to get rid of my straight blade and get V.


get a XLS or Wideout


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

exmark1;1200123 said:


> I would go with the 9'2 if your doing mainly parking lots


Thank you!Thumbs Up


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Here it is new.








And working.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

ihdriver7088;1197899 said:


> heres my rig....... hey needmoresnow were in central ohio are you???
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats a tough looking truck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mike6256;1200428 said:


> Here it is new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a real nice set-up....looks great


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

Jelinek61;1200658 said:


> ihdriver7088;1197899 said:
> 
> 
> > heres my rig....... hey needmoresnow were in central ohio are you???
> ...


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueRam2500;1198355 said:


> Nice trucks guys!!
> 
> Quick question for you V-plow owners...how did you decide on the size of the blade? I would like to purchase a V this summer but am not sure whether to go with a 9'2 or 8'2 blade. I will be doing parking lots only with the truck.
> 
> Not trying to hi-jack but this seems to be the best place to ask this question considering everyone posting in here has V's. Thanks guys!!


go with the bigger plow im running a 9'6" with western wings and if you get into a smaller lot just take em off it takes under 5 minutes total to do sometimes 10'6" just still seems too small we do large propertyswesport


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice trucks and plows! I'm considering an upgrade to either a Pro plus, V or Wideout for next season!


----------

